# No le cabe la mierda



## Gavotte

Bonjour,

Je traduis un texte colombien dans lequel un médecin de campagne annonce à la femme d'un de ses patients : 
"Ni para qué te doy receta. *No le cabe la mierda*. Corran al hospital y háganlo operar o se les muere."
Le patient a vomissements et diarrhées...
"Inutile que je te donne une ordonnance. *Il va vraiment mal (*). Courez à l'hôpital et faites-le opérer ou il mourra."

Merci!


----------



## Paquita

Je le comprends comme "ce n'est plus qu'un tas de m..."

C'est à dire qu'il est à moitié pourri de l'intérieur... (ou plutôt complètement, puisque son corps n'est plus assez grand pour contenir toute la m...)

Il me semble que l'expression est imagée, et que ta traduction ne l'est pas... mais je ne sais que te proposer.

________
nota de moderación

Indicar la fuente es obligatorio (norma 4) 
La historia de Horacio-  Tomás González  le texte


----------



## Gavotte

Merci Paquita. 
Difficile en effet de rendre l'idée d'un homme à moitié rempli d'excréments... d'autant que c'est un médecin qui parle.
"Il est déjà à moitié décomposé"? Ce n'est toujours pas très imagé... je cherche...

"Il a de la merde jusqu'au cou"?


----------



## galizano

Je pense plutôt que ça signifie "il ne peut rien retenir/ il ne peut rien avaler". Compte tenu des désagréments que tu soulignes, les médicaments n'auraient pas d'effet. Une idée, comme ça, en passant.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Gavotte,

Cet homme est malade de quoi ? De quoi doit-on l'opérer ? Que lui arrive-til ?

Sans plus de précisions, je comprends simplement qu'il fait une occlusion intestinale ou qu'il fait une péritonite. Et donc qu'il déborde de merde, littéralement.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## kiliko

Moi je pense un peu dans le sens de galizano
c'est une manière de dire qu'il ne peut même pas tenir avec sa propre merde pour lui faire avaler quoi que ce soit

"ça vaut même pas la peine une ordonnance, il ne tient pas avec sa propre merde... courez..." dirais-je

salut


----------



## Gavotte

Gévy said:


> Bonjour Gavotte,
> 
> Cet homme est malade de quoi ? De quoi doit-on l'opérer ? Que lui arrive-til ?
> 
> Sans plus de précisions, je comprends simplement qu'il fait une occlusion intestinale ou qu'il fait une péritonite. Et donc qu'il déborde de merde, littéralement.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy




On n'en sait pas plus que les indications données plus haut (vomissements _et_ diarrhées)... et on n'en saura pas plus au cours du récit. Le personnage principal est le médecin; ce malade ne fait qu'une courte apparition dans le texte.


----------



## galizano

Généralement une occlusion intestinale bloque tout transit, ce qui n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Gévy

galizano said:


> Généralement une occlusion intestinale bloque tout transit, ce qui n'est pas le cas.


Oui, bien sûr. J'ai lu trop vite et je n'avais pas vu la phrase sur les vomissements et les diarrhées.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- Il ne peut même pas retenir sa merde

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gavotte

Après quelques heures de réflexion... j'en suis arrivée à: "Il est en train de se vider".
Cela vous semble-t-il correspondre?


----------



## galizano

Oui, ta traduction reflète bien la situation et évite ce "mierda", vraiment grossier et étonnant venant d'un médecin. Je proposais "il ne peut rien retenir", qui allait dans ton sens.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,



Gavotte said:


> Après quelques heures de réflexion... j'en suis arrivée à: "Il est en train de se vider".
> Cela vous semble-t-il correspondre?


Pour moi c'est light.



galizano said:


> vraiment grossier et étonnant venant d'un médecin.


Oui mais... c'est ce que dit le texte et il n'y a aucune raison pour atténuer ses propos.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## kiliko

... ce "mierda", vraiment grossier... fait partie du contexte, nul medecin n'est exempt de le prononcer, surtout dans une situation d'urgences de la campagne colombienne... pour avoir vecu ce contexte, je m'aventure au conseil de garder le mot dans la traduction
bonne journée


----------



## galizano

A mon avis, le fait même d'employer le verbe vider, qui n'est pas très élégant il faut bien le reconnaître, devrait suffire. Traduire, c'est aussi s'avoir adapter sans trahir l'auteur.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

D'accord avec Martine et Kiliko : si l'auteur utilise un mot grossier, il a ses raisons. Le traducteur est là pour traduire et c'est tout ce qu'on lui demande. Il n'a pas à jouer les censeurs, heureusement !

Il faut garder le mot merde, ou chier, ou autre grossièreté du même style.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gavotte

galizano said:


> A mon avis, le fait même d'employer le verbe vider, qui n'est pas très élégant il faut bien le reconnaître, devrait suffire. Traduire, c'est aussi s'avoir adapter sans trahir l'auteur.




C'est exactement ce que j'allais écrire. Dans un texte littéraire, "il est en train de se vider" me semble déjà créer un décalage de langage. D'autant que "Il se vide de sa merde" n'aurait pas grand sens.



Gévy said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> D'accord avec Martine et Kiliko : si l'auteur utilise un mot grossier, il a ses raisons. Le traducteur est là pour traduire et c'est tout ce qu'on lui demande. Il n'a pas à jouer les censeurs, heureusement !
> 
> Il faut garder le mot merde, ou chier, ou autre grossièreté du même style.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy




Loin de moi l'idée de censurer! Si je trouvais une expression plus argotique qui ait le même sens que "Il est en train de se vider", je la choisirais, bien sûr.


----------



## kiliko

la palabra mierda posee una importante carga semántica y dramática que es muy utilizada en escenas del realismo de estos países, especialmente en escenas donde hay roles jerarquizados, por lo tanto me parece, más allá de la censura, en el contexto estilístico, más que apropiado conservarla dentro de esta traducción

saluos


----------

